# Serial Numbers?



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

Just curious...

Did IH use consecutive serial numbers while producing the A, Super A and Industrial A? I know that the prefix (in my case AAI for Super A Industrial), changes from model to model, but did they just use the next number in line on any model they happened to produce each day. For example, my serial number is AAI 271133, so is my Industrial Super A a 1949 model (according to the chart on Yesterday's Tractors website) or is that website missing the serial numbers for the Industrial?
Thanks!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Scott, yes, your A would be a 49, there was a break in numbers between the As and the supers, but the industrials fit right into the days production numbers, no breaks for the different models of the A


----------

